# Audio Driver



## Kaafgafgd

My computer says there is no audio device. When I click on SigmaTel Audio it says that "SigmaTel Audio Driver is Inaccessible" "This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)". I might've accidentally uninstalled it, I don't anything about computers. Is it possible to download a new driver from the internet or something? or how do I get my audio working?


----------



## Geoff

Go to the manufacturers website and look for the driver download of your specific audio device.


----------



## Kaafgafgd

What do you mean specific audio device?
It was called SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC and it doesn't work now.
What is codec? My computer says there is no audio device. So am I supposed download codec? Place excuse my lack of computer skills.


----------

